# New Posts??



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

The new posts button seems to have disappeared of the bar at the top of my page, help?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Same probs here with no new posts button, etc...


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

I tried hitting the button for "Today's posts under quick links, but I dont seem to have sufficient permissions for that...


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Martin Williams said:


> I tried hitting the button for "Today's posts under quick links, but I dont seem to have sufficient permissions for that...


It's because you have been naughty, Martin.
-naughty, naughty!

:twisted:


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

gary said:


> It's because you have been naughty, Martin.
> -naughty, naughty!
> 
> :twisted:


If only you guys knew just HOW naughty... :twisted:


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh Nooooooooooo! No New posts button! Waaaaaaaaaaaa!:crybaby:


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

Ive also just noticed that gary's favorite button, (my search button) is missing also...


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm missing the New Posts and search buttons as well. 

Saxaholic


----------



## groovesax (Jan 8, 2004)

Not even access to today's posts...


----------



## mostly alto guy (Feb 2, 2003)

Seems as though it's missing across the board.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2003)

It's creeping slowly across the board picking us off one by one. Keep watching the skies.


----------



## hgiles (Aug 26, 2005)

I've got the NEW POST button as my SOTW favorite link,,, it seems to be working now.


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

Its back!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Martin Williams said:


> Its back!


I corrected it as soon as I came back from the practice. Unfortunately I was gone for 5 hours.

Read more, read all about it....


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks Harri!


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2003)

So it wasn't aliens?:?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

JimD said:


> So it wasn't aliens?:?


There is this popular conspiracy theory around ......


----------

